# 500px commercial licensing?



## runnah (Feb 20, 2014)

Good? Bad? Worth it or not?


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 20, 2014)

How much does it cost? I don't use 500px, but I'm interested to see if others think it's worth it. Does it allow you to sell photo's?


----------



## runnah (Feb 20, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> How much does it cost? I don't use 500px, but I'm interested to see if others think it's worth it. Does it allow you to sell photo's?



Free. Sent me an email. Hopefully I will be fabulously rich.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > How much does it cost? I don't use 500px, but I'm interested to see if others think it's worth it. Does it allow you to sell photo's?
> ...



I tried to sell with etsy to become fabulously rich, and so far I've made nothing... so.. Best of luck!


----------



## xj0hnx (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't even bother with their whole license thing, there's some of the best photos I've ever seen on there, and every hour it seems something just mindblowing is posted, so I doubt anyone's going to be buying my pics there lol.


----------



## runnah (Feb 20, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I tried to sell with etsy to become fabulously rich, and so far I've made nothing... so.. Best of luck!



I will wave to you from my helicopter.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to sell with etsy to become fabulously rich, and so far I've made nothing... so.. Best of luck!
> ...



I'd love a helicopter ride if someone of your soon-to-be high social standing can tolerate a bourgeois such as myself.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you read their Terms? Well maybe not actually read, it's more like did you look at them and try to slog thru and make sense out of them? I have to say if the terms on a site are ridiculously convoluted I at least skim through and more often than not I'll find a deal breaker and not end up using a site.


----------



## runnah (Feb 20, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Did you read their Terms? Well maybe not actually read, it's more like did you look at them and try to slog thru and make sense out of them? I have to say if the terms on a site are ridiculously convoluted I at least skim through and more often than not I'll find a deal breaker and not end up using a site.



No I didn't read because it's confusing on purpose. I tried it with a couple shots that I can retake if things go pear shaped.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2014)

Isn't the gist of it that they, 500px, get 70%, and the photographer gets 30%, with which to buy a big jar of lube???


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 20, 2014)

Yea what a hosing that is.


----------



## Coasty (Feb 20, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Isn't the gist of it that they, 500px, get 70%, and the photographer gets 30%, with which to buy a big jar of lube???



Are you suggesting that no lube would be the better option?


Surely you don&#8217;t have to spend all the 30% on lube; they make smaller containers of that stuff I hear.


Unless of course, if the pic sold for just $5.00 they yes, 30% for lube is fair.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 20, 2014)

I also got an email for it. Granted, I'm a hobby photographer, and my images just sit there for everyone to bask in their infinite interwebness. So any monies (and lube) which I receive shall be surplus. I did read over the licensing agreement. And then I got to this part:

Licensee cannot:
Falsely represent, expressly or impliedly, that Licensee is the original creator of a visual work 

that derives a substantial part of its artistic components from the Images

I'm the licensee. Does that mean that I can't say, "Hey look! My picture's on a card in Target!" Or is it the whole idea that it's a card?


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 20, 2014)

reavesce said:


> I also got an email for it. Granted, I'm a hobby photographer, and my images just sit there for everyone to bask in their infinite interwebness. So any monies (and lube) which I receive shall be surplus. I did read over the licensing agreement. And then I got to this part:
> 
> Licensee cannot:
> Falsely represent, expressly or impliedly, that Licensee is the original creator of a visual work
> ...



Wouldn't you be the licenser?  That sounds to me like someone may purchase the image to use and make changes to it (add/remove something, change the coloring etc) and once those changes are made they still can't take credit (or at least full credit) for the work.


----------



## lambertpix (Feb 20, 2014)

I got an email, but haven't looked over the license agreements yet.  I'm inclined to give a couple images a run to see if anything happens.  I'm certainly not expecting a change in lifestyle.  ;-)

As it is, I'm not earning any money at all on those shots.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 20, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> Wouldn't you be the licenser?  That sounds to me like someone may purchase the image to use and make changes to it (add/remove something, change the coloring etc) and once those changes are made they still can't take credit (or at least full credit) for the work.



http://s3-external-1.amazonaws.com/...959829&Signature=GqdFyq+rzA9gv6O6EdsJDfajgeY=


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to sell with etsy to become fabulously rich, and so far I've made nothing... so.. Best of luck!
> ...



Um... Runnah.. i'm pretty sure if you only use 1 finger it's not considered a "wave".  Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 20, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



Just stop by McDonald's first on your way to the heliport DBJ.  Funny how bourgeois bearing free burger is so much more tolerable to the elite.. lol


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2014)

robbins.photo said:
			
		

> ...*stop by McDonald's* first on your way to the heliport DBJ.  Funny how bourgeois bearing free burger is so much more tolerable to the elite.. lol



Are you SURE about that???


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.. see, exactly my point.  They want to eat at McDonalds, but they think they are too good to be caught dead in one.  So, you show up with a big mac and bam!  Free helicopter ride.  Win win, synergy dance.. lol


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 21, 2014)

30% isnt *too* bad for the stock industry........  I guess it depends what they are selling them for and how hard they are marketing your images. At those rates you'd need what......5,000-6,000* images for $50k per year in take away cash?  *based off numbers I've seen on other sites. 

I know if they lend out their collection to Getty you will then get more sales....but Getty will take 70% and then 500px will take another 70% of the 30%....you can see where that leads. 

I hope some people make money off it though.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 21, 2014)

The only thing I got out of this entire conversation is: "Why didn't *I* get an invite?"

I'm going to pretend that I did and I just accidentally deleted it, thinking it was one of the hundreds of likes and comments emails I get every day. Maybe that will keep me from feeling butt-hurt about the whole thing. :lmao:


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 21, 2014)

Your 30% cut of YOUR images should be just enough to buy a "F*** You, 500PX" and the postage to mail it.

Thanks but no thanks. Those greedy 'tards are almost as bad as Flickr and Getty.


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Your 30% cut of YOUR images should be just enough to buy a "F*** You, 500PX" and the postage to mail it.  Thanks but no thanks. Those greedy 'tards are almost as bad as Flickr and Getty.



But 30% of a million dollars is still enough for me to rent a helicopter for a few days.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 21, 2014)

So I actually called them to talk to them about it. For me, it's a great opportunity. Because I'm primarily a hobby photographer, they'll just sit there anyway and I don't have to do it. For someone who makes a living off of it, then I can see the downside.


----------

